# [SOLVED] Problem mit compiz-fusion

## Vortex375

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir compiz-fusion installiert und es läuft auch soweit. Allerdings werden sämtliche Einstellungen, die ich im CompizConfig Settings Manager (ccsm) treffe, von compiz vollkommen ignoriert.

Die Einstellungen werden zwar gespeichert, also wenn ich den Settings Manager erneut öffne, dann sind meine Einstellungen erhalten geblieben. Allerdings kümmert es compiz überhaupt nicht, was ich dort einstelle, er scheint weiterhin mit Standardeinstellungen zu laufen.

Ich starte compiz über compiz-start. Muss ich ihm vielleicht eine Kommandozeilenoption übergeben, damit er die Einstellungen aus dem ccsm lädt?

EDIT: Ich habe compiz jetzt die Option kconfig übergeben und im ccsm als Backend "KDE Configuration Backend" ausgewählt. Damit werden die Optionen zwar übernommen, aber erstens nur teilweise (Änderungen an den Einstellungen von Plugins bleiben ohne Effekt) und ich muss compiz neustarten, damit die Änderungen wirksam werden.

Wie kann ich compiz sagen, er soll die Einstellungen aus der Config-Datei laden, damit ich das "Flat-File Backend" benutzen kann? Zumindest damals bei beryl hat das funktioniert.Last edited by Vortex375 on Tue Sep 04, 2007 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ampheus

Da die ebuilds aus dem xeffects-overlay sind, solltest du dich am Besten an das Forum auf www.gentoo-xeffects.org wenden.

----------

## xraver

Vortex375, ich compiliere mir cpmpiz immer aus den git.

In den letzten 2 Tagen wurde wieder viel geändert....vileicht haben se da was vermurks.

Bei mir (compiliert vor ~1 Woch) funktioniert allles.

Zum starten von compiz eignet sich fusion-icion sehr gut.

----------

## Vortex375

Ok danke schonmal, aber kann mir einer von euch vielleicht seine (vorzugsweise funktionierende) compiz-Kommandozeile bzw. ein Start-Script posten?

Das Plugin "ini" sucht die Config-Datei nämlich zum Beispiel an der falschen Stelle. Und mit "kconfig" werden wie gesagt einige (die meisten) Einstellungen ignoriert und das Ändern von Einstellungen "on-the-fly" funktioniert nicht.

----------

## xraver

```
dunja@Dunja-PC ~ $ fusion-icon

* Using the Qt4 Interface

* No module named interface_qt4

... Trying another interface

* Using the Qt3 Interface

* No module named interface_qt3

... Trying another interface

* Using the GTK Interface

* Searching for installed applications...

/usr/bin/ccsm

/usr/bin/compiz

/usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator

/usr/bin/kde-window-decorator

/usr/bin/emerald

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kwin

* kde session

* Decorator "" is invalid.

... choosing kde-window-decorator --replace as default decorator

* nvidia found, exporting: __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

* Executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp

```

So schaut es bei mir aus wenn ich compiz mit den fusion-icon starte.

Interesant ist dabei diese Zeile;

```
* Executing: compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp
```

So wird compiz also bei mir gestartet.

Zu deinen Fehler, vileicht hilft es ja mal das Verzeichnis ~/.config/compiz zu loeschen.

Im gitweb kann man gut erkennen wann und was mal wieder geändert wurde.

http://gitweb.opencompositing.org/?o=age

Vileicht hilft es ja auch mal wieder alles neu zu compilieren.

----------

## Vortex375

```
compiz --replace --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints ccp 
```

Danke, xraver.

"ccp" scheint die magische Option zu sein. Jedenfalls funktioniert es jetzt, so weit ich's beurteilen kann, tadellos. Ich kann Einstellungen ändern und die Änderungen werden auch sofort wirksam (ccsm auf "Flat-File Configuration Backend" eingestellt).

Ich setz mal vorerst auf SOLVED.  :Very Happy: 

----------

